# 2019 1st Surfcast USA National Casting Championship Tournament



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

2019 1st Surfcast USA National casting championship tournament will be held at Crisfield MD on May 4th &5th. 

Surfcast USA National Tournament hosted by Surfcast Pro Shop (www.surfcastproshop.com)

Sponsors
ZZETA TUNING in Italy 
ZZIPLEX in U.K 
Surfcast Pro Shop in USA

Date & Time
May 4th Saturday 10:00am to 5:00pm & 5th Sunday 09:00am to 5:00pm

Casting Field
Crisfield Municipal Airport
4784 Jacksonville Rd, Crisfield, MD 21817

Memberships
No membership required

Casting fee 
$30 for two day casting (Sat and Sun) 
$20 for one day casting (Sat or Sun)

Awards
Surfcast USA Plaque will be awarded to the caster with the longest cast of the tournament (champion).
Class Certificate will be awarded to the casters with the longest cast in their class.

Prizes
ZZIPLEX rod
ZZETA reel tuning parts
Surfcast Pro Shop gift certificates.

The tournament winner will have a right to pick a prize first.
Prizes will be awarded to the class winners by raffle after the tournament winner’s 1st pick
If the tournament winner is the winner of any class, the class winner will be excluded from the raffle.

Food & Beverages
Lunch and Beverages will be provided for both days

Hotel/Inn
We have special rate with minimum 10 rooms.
Please book a room at Somers Cove Motel to keep rate low for us.
The rooms at Somers Cove Motel have been remodeled recently.
All rooms are very clean and comfortable. 

Somers Cove Motel $69.99
Address: 700 Norris Harbor Drive Crisfield, MD 21817
Phone: (410) 968-1900

Classes 
MAJESTY – Above 850 feet
MASTER - 725 feet to 850 feet
AAA - 650 feet to 725 feet
AA - 550 feet to 650 feet
A – 0 feet to 550 feet
JUNIOR: under 18 
SENIOR: 65 and up
Lady 
8oz

Tournament Rules

RUNNING LINE
The running line shall be made of high visibility mono filament material and be the same diameter throughout its entire length. The running line shall have the following minimum diameters:

.35 mm (.01378 inch) for the 175 gram & 8 oz weight
.31 mm (.01220 inch) for the 150 gram weight
.28 mm (.01102 inch) for the 125 gram weight
.25 mm (.00984 inch) for the 100 gram weight

SHOCK LINE
The shock line shall be made of high visibility mono filament material, be parallel throughout its entire length, and have the following minimum diameters:

0.75 mm (0.0295 inch) for 175, 150 grams and 8 oz weights
0.65 mm (0.0256 inch) for the 125 and 100 gram weights

There shall be at least eight turns of the shock line around the spool before any cast is attempted.

CASTING WEIGHTS
Only official weights provided by Surfcast USA may be used in a tournament. 
The official weights are 100 grams, 125 grams, 150 grams, 175 grams and 8 oz.
The weights may not be altered in any way. 
The weights must be returned at the end of the tournament.

LINE CLIPS
An approved line clip must be used to attach the casting weight to the shock line.

8oz casting event rules

1. Casting Reel - minimum size similar to Abu 6500/Akios 656/Daiwa 20 size/7HT Mag 

2. Amount line on the spool should be at least 275 yards of .35 mm diameter line.

3. Casting Type - Either a "Hatteras" style beach cast OR a lay back style ground cast not to exceed 220 degrees of rod arc from start of power stroke to center target line. 

4. NO PENDULUM OR FULL TOURNAMENT (270 degree) GROUND CASTS. 
5. Reel position - no restriction (high or low)


----------

